# Heroine adict



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I heard a policeman on the radio saying that he once came across a heroine addict who was so desperate for a fix he had injected Civet Bang in desperation. He said it was a shocking case but not to worry as he's clean now.

I did too here:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b0612hjl


----------

